# DD externe + sauvegarde Time machine = Time capsule ?



## Bambouille (9 Avril 2012)

Hello,

Tout est dans le titre. Je cherche un Disque dur en wifi qui me servirait de disque dur externe et de sauvegarde time machine.
C'est possible avec la Time Capsule ?
J'ai cherché sur le forum et je lis qu'il n'est pas possible de faire les deux (pourquoi ?) ou qu'il faut sortir le disque de la TC pour le partitionner d'un PC.

Mais je lis aussi ce commentaire sur le site Apple à propos de la TC :


> Les deux PC de mes enfants, mon iMac, 3 iPhone et un iPad. Le tout en wifi à l'exception de mon iMac sur Ethernet. Disque réseau pour tout le monde et sauvegarde Time Machine pour le iMac. Rien à redire. C'est fiable, performant et esthétique.



Alors, possible ou pas ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2012)

Alors, la réponse (déjà donnée mainte fois ici) : un disque qui sert de sauvegarde (Time Machine ou autre) *ne doit servir à rien d'autre !*, si tu fais des sauvegardes, c'est parce que l'utilisation quotidienne d'un disque lui fait courir des risques (surtout si le quelque chose d'autre est sur PC, en plus), et faire courir des risques à la sauvegarde en même temps qu'aux données sauvegardées &#8230; Tu vois ce que je veux dire ? 

Pour Time Machine, pas besoin d'un disque super rapide ou super perfectionné (et super cher), un simple disque USB2 de base suffit (c'est même, à mon sens, en dehors de disques destinés au partage Mac/PC, la seule utilisation rationnelle possible d'un disque USB).

Si Apple recommande la TC pour les sauvegardes TM, c'est parce qu'Apple préfère te voire dépenser 300 ou 400 &#8364; chez eux plutôt que 80 ou 100 chez les autres, c'est tout.


----------



## Bambouille (10 Avril 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse mais je me dois d'être plus précis.
Voici ma situation : j'ai une Freebox V5 qui distribue Internet à tous les Mac de ma signature.
J'ai aussi une imprimante WiFi accessible sur tous les Mac. Tout va très bien.
J'aimerais ajouter à ça un DD de préférence en Wifi qui serait, comme l'imprimante, accessible de tous pour un partage de fichier.
J'aimerais aussi qu'il me serve de sauvegarde Time Machine essentiellement pour le MBP ( Le PowerMac étant équipé de 2 disques).
Je n'ai pas besoin de la fonction routeur de la Time Capsule.

J'imagine que de brancher un DD externe en ethernet sur la Freebox ferait l'affaire, mais le prix de cette option avoisine celui de la TC.

Que me conseillez-vous ?


----------



## Bambouille (10 Avril 2012)

Après maintes recherche sur le net, j'ai commandé le Lacie Network space 2 qui semble répondre à mes attentes et est beaucoup plus abordable qu'une TC.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2012)

Bambouille a dit:


> J'aimerais ajouter à ça un DD de préférence en Wifi qui serait, comme l'imprimante, accessible de tous pour un partage de fichier.



Ben je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut pas faire ça, ce que je dis, c'est qu'il ne faut pas faire ça avec le disque de sauvegarde. tu mets une TC ou autre pour le partage de fichiers, et un disque USB2 pour Time Machine, c'est aussi simple !

Autre solution, la mienne (j'ai une config très proche de la tienne : un MBP, un PowerMac bi-pro, mais à 1,42 Ghz, une Freebox v5, qui distribue internet à 7 Mac  deux iBook G4, un PowerBook G3 (sous Tiger), un iMac G4 et un PowerBook G4 en plus des deux précédents), le PowerMac G4, qui est sous 10.5 server sert de  Ben oui, serveur (4 disques de 160 Go en RAID entrelacé font un unique volume de 640 Go ultra rapide), et le disque de sauvegarde (un USB2 externe branché dessus) sert à la sauvegarde TM du serveur, mais aussi, via le réseau, de mon MBP et de l'iMac G4 de ma fille.  

Pour l'impression, tous les Mac de la maison ont accès à l'imprimante connectée à mon MBP, je n'ai rien de connecté à la Freebox (qui est au RdC alors que tous les Mac sont à l'étage).


----------

